# I am useless at getting enough cals in at work



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

It's true. I've started an internship this month and im rushed to ****. I try and just cram in as much food as poss till im basically almost sick. Mornings are 1 apple, 1 banana, 2 breakfast bars, protein drink.

lunch chicken rice pasta

then there is a lull of no eating from 2-7 and when i get home i need to fit in like 2000 cals.... it's ridiculous.

Do you guys just take a ton of tupperware containers or what? People in the office give me **** for eating so much as well, not that i give a **** but it's distracting.

Does anyone do IF and just fit in 2 massive meals a day? If that is the case, please let me know what kind of meals your eating? What are some go-to high calorie relatively clean meals? I mean i could just go Maccy d's but.... thats bleak.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

1) Ignore what the office nerds say - just get it done

2) Yes, I take 3-4 tupperware boxes to work with my food in

3) If you really 'dont have time' to eat just blend up 2-3 whey/oat/peanut butter shakes at home and take them in your bag to work


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

I bring tubs of food into work with me always have done, its the only way to ensure that I stick to my diet and don't indulge on whatever the hell I want. I used to do IF and I used to bring tubs of food into work again but I just didn't start eating until midday. Calorie dense meals could be anything you wanted mate depends on what macros your aiming to hit.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

**** what people say, if people say anything to me i usually politely tell them where to go. someone in aldi actually had the audacity to call me weird in public for restocking on cream and greens, about £5-10 worth of each, safe to say she got a ear full and payed in silence and left quickly.

go to asda, but some 2.5l Tupperware boxes, they havent spilled after about 300 trips in a bag on a bike including a crash, silver lids. the night before cook x amount of rice/pasta/carbs, cook x amount of your chosen meat or put your protein in little bags, store the carbs in one box, protein in the other and just eat from both when its meal time.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Eat a better breakfast. 6 eggs scrambled on two whole meal toast with peppers, mushrooms etc cooked in.

Take a bulk shake with you to work 100g ground oats, 50g whey, 50-100g peanut butter. Easy 1000 calories there.

It's not that hard mate. Just need to an ahead a bit


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Sway12 said:


> It's true. I've started an internship this month and im rushed to ****. I try and just cram in as much food as poss till im basically almost sick. Mornings are 1 apple, 1 banana, 2 breakfast bars, protein drink.
> 
> lunch chicken rice pasta
> 
> ...


I made it very clear during my interveiw that I ate a lot throughout the day and asked if it would be a problem. All they asked is that if the office is busy just go eat somewhere else.

This is great advice.

I eat 4 times during my 9-5 all tupperweared up ready to nuke and hoover.

1) Ignore what the office nerds say - just get it done

2) Yes, I take 3-4 tupperware boxes to work with my food in

3) If you really 'dont have time' to eat just blend up 2-3 whey/oat/peanut butter shakes at home and take them in your bag to work.

Not everyone is going to be supportive, so fvck them. why/oat/peanutbutter is an mangasm in your mouth.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

You can easily make time for a decent breakfast so i'd begin with that. Then instead of the breakfast bars get some protein bars/cookies and throw them in-between meals, i get through 4 a day, takes no more than 5mins to eat and there's another 1200 cals... Not perfect but convenient and if you choose wisely theres quite a far decent options to choose from.


----------



## tanzix (Apr 3, 2014)

I cook my food night before and put them in separate containers. I'll bring them to work and eat every 2-3 hours plus I inhale them so 5 minutes and meal is gone no one even notices


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Add nuts in as snacks, very calorie sense and quick to munch on


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Work time restrictions can be a real pain to work around - I always tell my clients to organise themselves with pre-prepared stuff to take with them, to ensure a decent breakfast and have the at home evening meals well organised and made simple etc etc... yet for the last three weeks and for the next three weeks also I've taken on a temp job to bring some urgently needed extra money in and am finding it a struggle to organise myself! Getting there now but the last few weeks I've lost weight (not desirable) due to poor organisation.

It can be tricky to balance everything even if you know what you are doing, especially just after day to day work routine changes significantly, but it is possible!


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

I fit all of my meals into three meals a day. I'd struggle with two as the meals would have to be huge. Three meals a day means I don't have to snack at work or at home, so I'm less tempted by junk, but I'm also not selfishly hogging the office fridges with multiple Tupperware containers.


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

People give you crap but what do they look like? Try and get a 6 egg omelette, 50g protein shake and a big bowl of oats in you before you leave the door. I cant comment too much on your situation because I work from home so

i'm in and out of the kitchen all day. Good advice from the other lads to get calories down you.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Fùck these idiots, they'll be begging you to write them a diet plan when you're jacked and shredded, I can guarantee.
> 
> My morning shake is high calorie and pretty clean..
> 
> ...


When I had a driving job I did these in a 2l bottle but using 400g oats 1000ml milk etc, was a nice 2k cals I could drink 1 handed.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> When I had a driving job I did these in a 2l bottle but using 400g oats 1000ml milk etc, was a nice 2k cals I could drink 1 handed.


Were you grinding your oats up? First time I started having oats in my shake, they all sunk and stuck to the bottom :lol:


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Echo said:


> Were you grinding your oats up? First time I started having oats in my shake, they all sunk and stuck to the bottom :lol:


Ultra fine oats all the way for shakes


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Mike90 said:


> Ultra fine oats all the way for shakes


Ah... I use Tesco's Oats lol - 1kg for 70p!


----------



## rhys78 (Mar 28, 2013)

Mike90 said:


> Ultra fine oats all the way for shakes


what oats are they mate? ill buy some tonight


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

rhys78 said:


> what oats are they mate? ill buy some tonight


I buy mine from bulkpowders mate, 5 kg bag. It's almost as fine as protein powder and blends so nice in a shake with water/skimmed milk and protein powder


----------



## rhys78 (Mar 28, 2013)

Mike90 said:


> I buy mine from bulkpowders mate, 5 kg bag. It's almost as fine as protein powder and blends so nice in a shake with water/skimmed milk and protein powder


cheers buddy!


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

rhys78 said:


> cheers buddy!


No probs mate


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Might be time to increase fats. Píss easy to get calories in by adding olive oil to stuff.


----------



## Getting-Lean (Jul 18, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> Fùck these idiots, they'll be begging you to write them a diet plan when you're jacked and shredded, I can guarantee.
> 
> My morning shake is high calorie and pretty clean..
> 
> ...


I'd need more milk than that, bet you could eat that shake with a spoon lol


----------



## Getting-Lean (Jul 18, 2014)

Home made "mass" shakes are the way to go though if your struggling to eat meals or get the calories in!


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

"Also i should add that i eat aLOT of food" this was taken from your other thread about your chest not growing yet here you are saying you cant get enough ??


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Echo said:


> Were you grinding your oats up? First time I started having oats in my shake, they all sunk and stuck to the bottom :lol:


No I just chew it like porridge


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Echo said:


> Ah... I use Tesco's Oats lol - 1kg for 70p!


Buy these, then pop them in a blender and you have powdered oats like you can buy from Bulk Powders and the like but at a fraction of the cost :wink: .


----------



## rhys78 (Mar 28, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> When I had a driving job I did these in a 2l bottle but using 400g oats 1000ml milk etc, was a nice 2k cals I could drink 1 handed.


what sort of 2l bottle mate? its a brilliant idea


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Buy these, then pop them in a blender and you have powdered oats like you can buy from Bulk Powders and the like but at a fraction of the cost :wink: .


Exactly what I do. Turns em into dust.


----------

